# Gen 2 2019



## Midnight Cruze lt (Sep 24, 2019)

I have been looking around for splitters diffusers & spoilers that work good with A Cruze but havnt found anything good . Any pointers?


----------



## Wiseperformance (Feb 18, 2020)

Make you own there are plenty of diy tutorials on youtube. That way it will be exactly how you want it.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Cruze Culture lists a front diffuser for the gen 2 but it says 16-18, not sure how much different the lower lip area is on the 19 (I do know the front bumper is different though): 16-18 Chevrolet Cruze AeroFlowDynamics V2 Splitter


----------

